# Arizona Desert Ironwood Pot & Snakewood Striker



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 18, 2017)

http://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_1328_zpseugdkfrm.jpg
http://i1360.Rule #2/albums/r646/pappyscalls/IMG_1331_zpseqhszst9.jpg
I got blessed and bought a huge chunk of Arizona Desert Ironwood with some sweet figure....the block was 4 - 1/2" square and nearly 20 inches long. One of the biggest i have ever seen...so I decided to make this pot, crystal over slate with a snakewood striker....two of the rarest woods out there teaming up to bag one of the wariest hunted birds there is.....the pics don't really do this call justice.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 18, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## TMAC (Mar 18, 2017)

Sweet call. If it sounds half as good as it looks it's a killer.


----------

